# Pound cake for carving cakes



## rfarlow (Jun 4, 2010)

I have just recently taken a Wilton decorating class and gotten really into cakes. I have done a few carved cakes and they were okay, but I've had some issues. Luckily they were just for family members so I was okay with the imperfections. It was still cool /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif

So, I made a 6 layer round cake covered in MMF and ended up with some ripples in the fondant where it seemed as though the buttercream was oozing out in between the layers. So, I thought two things....oops, I really should have done the dam between layers. Also thought that the cake wasn't strong enough to hold the weight of the fondant.

I had my first major flop last week attempting to make a flower pot cake. i stacked round cakes then carved down to give it that tapered look. No fondant on this one, but it callapsed before I even got the chance anyway. I thought two things on this one also- I think my filling was a little to thin but my cake was clearly too moist. I used the lower fat version of a box mix (using applesauce). the cake was so moist that some liquid was seaping from it. it tasted great, but it looked horrible. I chunked it up and threw it into some tupperware and brought it to work. I got lots of comments on the divine taste, but obviously it was hideous.

So, the common denominator is the boxed cake mix. So, I would like to make a pound cake instead when i am stacking many layers in the future. I found this recipe that looks absolutely perfect in the picture. It reminds me of the Sara Lee frozen pound cakes which i absolutely LOVE. The only problem is that the recipe is for two 9" round pans and I want to be able to use it in a 9x13 for a guitar cake that I am making for my neice. I am wondering about cooking time in a 9x13 pyrex dish and will the structure of the cake hold up in the larger pan? Here is the recipe...

http://www.easy-cake-ideas.com/pound-cake.html

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------

